# Time capsule et ethernet configuration et vitesse



## vaiko666 (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je me heurte à un soucis de configuration avec ma time capsule (dernière mouture), connectée en ethernet à mon Imac (2011).

Ma connexion est la suivante : Boitier DSL relié à la time capsule en ethernet et time capsule reliée à mon Imac en ethernet. 

J'ai tenté au début la configuration automatique via l'utilitaire airport. Je pensais bien faire en sélectionnant l'option "étendre mon réseau avec la TC". Au préalable, j'avais désactiver le wifi sur mon Imac pour être sûr que mon back up time machine passerait en ethernet. 

Ben non.... La première sauvegarde avec TM a pris environ 1 semaine (grosso modo 10 Gigas par heure -  950 Gigas de données). Je pense que mes données étaient envoyées à mon boitier DSL qui les envoyaient à la TC en wifi (alors même que la TC se trouve entre mon Imac et mon boitier DSL !)

Finalement, dans l'utilitaire airport, j'ai modifié la config pour "désactiver le mode sans fil" et paramétré la "connexion via : ethernet". 

Cette fois, mon back up TM va bien plus vite, soit environ 90 Gigas de l'heure. Sous réseau - transfert, le moniteur d'activité affiche des données envoyées à 30 Mo/s (en moyenne).

Quid du résultat obtenu : Est-ce une vitesse normale sachant que je suis en ethernet gigabit (matériel récent dans l'ensemble) ou y'a-t-il moyen d'accélérer encore le transfert ?

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur la toile et dans le manuel de la TC mais pas moyen de savoir comment optimisé mes transferts et gagner de la vitesse...

En espérant avoir été clair et merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2011)

30 Mo/s, ça fait 240 Mb/s, donc ça n'est pas ton réseau qui ralentit le débit, c'est la limite, je pense de ce qu'il est possible d'obtenir pour une sauvegarde Time Machine, c'est mieux que ce que j'ai actuellement en réseau aussi (mon disque Time Machine est connecté à un serveur &#8230; un vrai, sous Mac OS X Server, ce qui me permet de n'avoir qu'un seul disque Time Machine pour tous les Mac sous 10.5 ou 10.6 de la maison), mais en 100 baseT, car je suis limité par le switch ethernet, mais c'est ce que j'ai lorsque c'est le serveur qui est sauvegardé (donc, pour lui, c'est une sauvegarde en "local", puisque le disque TM lui est connecté en USB2).

À noter que lorsqu'une sauvegarde Time Machine de mon Mac se met en marche, sur le switch, seuls les voyants d'activité de mon Mac et du serveur clignotent, celui de la Freebox en mode "routeur" reste absolument fixe, donc, à priori, ça ne passe pas par la box !


----------



## vaiko666 (17 Décembre 2011)

Doncaster vitesse de transfert ordinaire... Merci pour ta réponse  me suis mal habitué j'imagine avec mon ancien dd de back up (fw800)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2011)

vaiko666 a dit:


> me suis mal habitué j'imagine avec mon ancien dd de back up (fw800)



Là, tu me surprends, du temps où je faisais mes sauvegardes en local, j'avais testé TM sur mon disque Fw800, ça n'allait pas plus vite que sur l'USB2, c'est pour ça que je l'ai remis sur le disque USB2, réservant le Fw800 à d'autres usages plus exigeants en matière de performance.

Bon, c'est vrai qu'ayant deux cartes USB2 sur le Mac (soit, avec les ports intégrés 10 ports USB, dont 8 USB2, répartis sur 6 contrôleurs différents dont 4 USB2 ), le disque USB est tout seul sur son contrôleur, et bénéficie donc de la totalité de la bande passante, mais même comme ça, il reste globalement un peu moins rapide qu'un Fw400.


----------



## storme (17 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'avais testé TM sur mon disque Fw800, ça n'allait pas plus vite que sur l'USB2



+1

Time machine est lent, et ce quelques soit le DD utilisé, ce n'est pas une simple copie de fichiers de DD a DD 


Je t'ai envoyé,  il y a quelques temps un MP (sans réponse de ta part) te demandant de mettre ta signature en conformité, je ne vois rien de changé, ça serait bête d'en arriver à te la faire supprimer d'office, alors qu'il te suffirait de la présenter comme ça, par exemple :




pour qu'elle soit acceptable. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ----------

Oups...j'ai zappé le MP, je m'en occupe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------

C'est fait


----------



## archange229 (9 Novembre 2014)

Salut a tous, 





je voulais savoir si vous trouviez les taux normal pour une time capsule en ethernet?
44 en write et 55 en read.

Merci


----------

